# McGrady Not to Sign Extension This Summer



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Orlando Magic star guard Tracy McGrady has made up his mind. Barring franchise-altering acquisitions this summer, McGrady has no plans of signing a multi-year extension the team can offer starting in August.
> 
> And McGrady also went as far as saying that he could envision leaving the Magic if they endure another sour season similar to the one they are currently going through.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

This is basically the Malone-Stockton situation. If he leaves, the whole team has to start from scratch.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

IMO, McGrady SHOULD leave. It's good for both the Magic and T-Mac. The Magic need to start over, and trading T-Mac is a great way to bring back another star to play with the future star the Magic are going to draft.

More specifically, McGrady should be in Houston, with Steve Francis in Orlando. Unfortunatly, I've tried at least 20 times and I cant make a scenario where it fits on realgm.com, nevertheless, its just a matter of time.

If the Magic are to start over, arguably theres no better spot to start off with than a great PG.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> IMO, McGrady SHOULD leave. It's good for both the Magic and T-Mac. The Magic need to start over, and trading T-Mac is a great way to bring back another star to play with the future star the Magic are going to draft.
> 
> More specifically, McGrady should be in Houston, with Steve Francis in Orlando. Unfortunatly, I've tried at least 20 times and I cant make a scenario where it fits on realgm.com, nevertheless, its just a matter of time.
> ...


If the Magic were to somehow trade T-Mac to Houston, Franchise would definitely be one of the players headed to Orlando.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> If the Magic were to somehow trade T-Mac to Houston, Franchise would definitely be one of the players headed to Orlando.


Franchise and Yao for McGrady and Hill hahaah

I can just picture that..

I'd rather see McGrady play with Garnett and the Twolves or play with the Mavs..

If McGrady played for the Mavs, they would be my favorite team in the league.

Or mcgrady playing with A.I....

Anyways, the best is if McGrady stays in orlando and we get some good pickups and are a top 5 team in the league next season.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> Anyways, the best is if McGrady stays in orlando and we get some good pickups and are a *top 5 team in the league next season.*


I don't see the Magic going from the worst team in the league to top 5, unless they make some _serious_ transactions and pickups. By serious I mean trading Juwan Howard for Jermaine O'Neal and drafting Okafor.

But really, I think there's a strong chance McGrady will leave Orlando. He's better off going to a team where he has an another star to compliment him, he'll have a lot of success.

A team like Portland comes to mind. He has Zach Randolph, an up and coming superstar, and another low post presence in Shareef Abdul-Rahim. He would also have a lot of young talent around him there. I think he'd have a legiment chance of a championship on a team like that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Not an un-expected comment from him imo. I would say top 5 in the league is a bit much, but they only need a couple pieces to be top 5 in the East. 

The draft is gonna be real important for Orlando. Orlando needs to avoid another draft bust and also sign a decent free agent. And if they could trade Howard for another decent player, I think Tmac will stay. I think he wants to stay and wants to win in Orlando, but management is gonna have to step up to the task and put some better players around him. If they can do that, he'll stay.

Who knows, maybe Hill will actually be back next year. Having Hill and Garrity back would certainly help the chances of keeping Tmac in town.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

my bad.sorry guys..i meant top 5 in the east..hehe..


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Wow, there are people that still have hope in Grant Hill.


IMO, Grant Hill is dead weight, and its in the best interest of the Magic if Grant re-injures his ankle to the point where he cant play and the league exempts his contract.

I personally think a lot of moves should go down, starting with the firing of John Gabriel, trading T-Mac for Francis, sign Mark Blount, Toni Kukoc, and Stephen Jackson.

C: Blount
PF: Okafor
SF: Kukoc
SG: Jackson
PG: Francis

nothing great, but something to build on


[edit] the 3 players mentioned, when i say 'sign' i mean at small contracts.. like only 2 years each.[edit]


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> Wow, there are people that still have hope in Grant Hill.
> 
> 
> ...


We don't want Francis, or at least I sure don't. And it would take more than a one for one trade for Francis to get Tmac.

Sure we still have hope for Hill. Zydrunas is playing now at a high level with 7 screws in his ankle, no reason it couldnt happen for Hill. Tmac said in an interview a couple weeks ago that he saw Hill practicing and that he almost thought it was the old Hill. If he can still play, I want him here. Even if he could only come back at 80% of his old self, 80% of his old self is still better than 90% of the players in the league.

I think it is funny now that Orlando is so down that everyone and their mother seems to think Orlando is going to trade Tmac.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> I personally think a lot of moves should go down, starting with the firing of John Gabriel.


This my friends, is what will turn around this franchise. Not Tracy, well maybe if Shaq, Garnett or Duncan somehow become Magicians, but the firing of our GM and replacing him with someone more capable. Look at the wonders done in Denver and New York, sure they both sucked for a while but they're not in shabby positions now are they? Thomas turned the Knicks around the way Kiki has the Nuggets, they brought energy and enthusiasm into the job. Although Thomas hasn't been in New York for 1 year, let alone 2 months, I'd say the Knicks are currently going places the Magic can only dream about.

All the Magic needs is a new front office, I'm talking about a total clear-out. Sure, spend some money signing top Coache's, GM's and Scout's because the way we've been spending money on Free Agents lately it's not taking us anywhere.

I hate to say it, but I actually LIKE the McGrady to the Suns trade which has been circulating around here, because it starts us of on the re-building track. McGrady is one of the top 5 players in this League, if he wants to prove that he's as good as Shaq, Duncan, Garnett, Kobe or Kidd he has to start winning.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Who can blame him? If I were Tmac I wouldn't want to play for Orlando anymore. This team has gone down hill every year since he joined. It's time for him to move on.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> Who can blame him?


i sure as hell cant



> And it would take more than a one for one trade for Francis to get Tmac.


Let me start off, T-Mac is my favorite player in the league, and I know his value very well, but pretty much no big trades can be made with the Magic because of their contracts. I mean, who's there to trade? Nobody in their right mind would want Hill, and after Hill and T-Mac you basically have small contracts with the exception of Howard.

I guess I could understand a 3 way trade involving T-Mac going to Houston, Francis going to Orlando, Howard going to some other team and that other team giving us... someone else.

Ill be working on that 3way deal


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

This one was declined under the CBA, but its so unbelievably close, i dont even know what to say.

<b>Orlando Trades</b>***************<b>Orlando Gets</b>
T-Mac***********************Steve Francis
Howard*********************Jimmy Jackson
***************************Larry Hughes

<b>Houston Trades</b>***************<b>Houston Gets</b>
Steve Francis*****************Tracy McGrady
Jimmy Jackson
Mike Wilks

<b>Washington Trades</b>***********<b>Washington Gets</b>
Larry Hughes*****************Juwan Howard
***************************Mike Wilks


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> This one was declined under the CBA, but its so unbelievably close, i dont even know what to say.
> 
> <b>Orlando Trades</b>***************<b>Orlando Gets</b>
> ...


there are so many better trades than this..


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

How about Paul Peirce & Walter McCarty for TMAC  Anyone interested?


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Let me think..... no.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> How about Paul Peirce & Walter McCarty for TMAC  Anyone interested?


That is the worst proposed trade I've ever known in my entire life.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> there are so many better trades than this..





> Paul Peirce & Walter McCarty for TMAC



imo, the Magic need to completely start over, and the two positions that are the rarest are the 1 and the 5. That being said, I think Orlando should rebuild with either one of them. That's why I feel it would be better for Orlando to have Francis than T-Mac or Pierce (.. or McCarty). The way I see it, this draft is heavy in big guys like Emeka or Pavel and the Magic could solve their big man issue with the draft. Boom, thats the Magic's 1 and 5, the rarest of quality players, and with my trade, Larry Hughes would be the 2 with Jimmy Jackson at the 3 and Drew Gooden at the 4. In other words.. or without words:

C: Pavel/Okafor/Etc. 2004 Draft
PF: Gooden
SF: Jackson
SG: Hughes
PG: Francis

By the way, what are the other trades that are so better?


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

But that simply makes absolutely no sense. We have a chance of getting Okafor anyway. Why would we give up talent just for someone who has "Point Gaurd" written by his name? Bottom line, Francis' position doesn't mean anything if he's half the player you want us to give up for him. Makes absolutely no sense. We want good players, not people who are restricted to a position you find special. Besides, T-Mac can play PG (since he's the only person who even knows how to create).


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree because I dont think Francis is a good point guard. IMO, he should be playing SG. I have never liked Francis' game.

My preference would be to keep Tmac around and continue trying to build around him. And I think that is what will happen.


----------



## ...CeLpH iZ SiKK... (Feb 21, 2004)

My Opinion Is There Is No ONE Person In The League Who Can Be Traded For T-Mac... I Doubt Hes Gonna Sign Back With The Magic Even Though They're Starting To Play Better Now And If They Draft Okafor They'll Be A Top Team... I Wouldnt Blame Him Either If He Left... The Magic Are Too Busy Picking Up Washed Up People...

Examples...

Rod Strickland...
Juwann Howard...
Grant Hill...


None Of These Pickups Were Any Good Because They Arent Young And Cant Build A Nice Dynasty With People Who Are Only Gonna Be Around Maybe 3 Years... Pointless...


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Good for T-Mac. It sucks to watch a player of his caliber playing on such a bad team. I'd love to see him go to Portland, where I think he would thrive...

Magic trade Tracy McGrady for Damon Stoudamire and Qyntel Woods.

Magic:
C - Okafor (Draft)
PF - Howard
SF - Woods
SG - Stevenson
PG - Stoudamire

Blazers:
C - Ratliff
PF - Randolph
SF - SAR/Miles
SG - T-Mac
PG - Anderson

It actually works out I think. Orlando gets a PG and Qyntel has great potential if he gets his head straight. Yeah I know, they're both potheads, but still...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Good for T-Mac. It sucks to watch a player of his caliber playing on such a bad team. I'd love to see him go to Portland, where I think he would thrive...
> 
> Magic trade Tracy McGrady for Damon Stoudamire and Qyntel Woods.
> ...


I dont like this trade..it seems like a rip off..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Good for T-Mac. It sucks to watch a player of his caliber playing on such a bad team. I'd love to see him go to Portland, where I think he would thrive...
> 
> Magic trade Tracy McGrady for Damon Stoudamire and Qyntel Woods.
> ...


Terrible, terrible trade. Never gonna happen. Never. Nobody in the league wants Damon and Qyntel hasn't proven he even deserves to be in the league thus far.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>...CeLpH iZ SiKK...</b>!
> My Opinion Is There Is No ONE Person In The League Who Can Be Traded For T-Mac... I Doubt Hes Gonna Sign Back With The Magic Even Though They're Starting To Play Better Now And If They Draft Okafor They'll Be A Top Team... I Wouldnt Blame Him Either If He Left... The Magic Are Too Busy Picking Up Washed Up People...
> 
> Examples...
> ...


Grant Hill was not a washed up pickup. Nobody knew what would happen with his ankle. If he had come back from the injury, Orlando has the most dynamic tandem in the entire league.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

> My Opinion Is There Is No ONE Person In The League Who Can Be Traded For T-Mac


But if T-Mac wont re-sign with the magic, which he wont, imo no matter what, it would be ideal for the Magic to shore up one of the two hardest to find positions. Considering most teams wouldn't want to trade their franchise players even if it meant getting T-Mac in return, Steve Francis is looking mighty nice.

Maybe Paul Pierce, Ray Allen, or maybe even Webber could be tradeable for T-Mac, but after that, theres not much.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

as for Webber:

Orlando trades:
SG Tracy McGrady
PF Juwan Howard
SG Keith Bogans
Orlando receives:
SG Chris Webber
PG Bobby Jackson 
1st Round Pick

Sacramento trades:
SG Chris Webber
PG Bobby Jackson
1st Round Pick 
Sacramento receives:
SG Tracy McGrady 
PF Juwan Howard 
SG Keith Bogans 

C: Webber
PF: Gooden
SF: Penigar/Garrity
SG: Stevenson
PG: Jackson


... just a thought


----------



## ...CeLpH iZ SiKK... (Feb 21, 2004)

I Dont UnderStand All This Talk About Steve Francis... The Man's A Ball Hog... Plain And Simple... He's A Point Guard... Hes Supposed To Be Dishin It Off To Other Players Not Shooting All The Time... 

I Dont Think Hes Proved HimSelf To Be A Player In Any Caliber... He Isnt A Consistent Shooter... One Nite He Scores 40 Then The Next Nite He Scores 8... He Dosent Pass The Ball Often... Would Not Be A Good Trade At All For The Magic

Reese Gaines Is A Good Enough Player In My Mind To Keep As A PG And Progress With The Team... If They Dont Get OkaFor Because Of Some Reason They Can Always Pick Up Jameer Nelson From St. Josephs And Boom... U Have Yourself A PG...



As For The Sacramento Trade... That's One That I Think Would Be Good... Webber Is An Extremely Good Big Man To Have In The Paint... Question Is... After The Injury Is He Gonna Come Back To Where He Was BeFore... I Dont Know How Consistent Hes Going To Be... If T-Mac Is Gonna Leave .... Might As WeLL Pick Up Some New Players For Your Franchise...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> 
> 
> But if T-Mac wont re-sign with the magic, which he wont, imo no matter what, it would be ideal for the Magic to shore up one of the two hardest to find positions. Considering most teams wouldn't want to trade their franchise players even if it meant getting T-Mac in return, Steve Francis is looking mighty nice.
> ...


Why would he leave "no matter what" .. ? He isn't going to have a ton of options as far as other teams to go to and the money in Orlando is more valuable than most other places because of no state income tax. If they can strengthen the team this summer and get someone with good potential in the draft, Okafor or Howard, then there is no reason he wouldn't stay.

As for Francis, again, dont want him, not at all. And a straight trade between those two would never happen.

If Tmac forces Orlando's hand, which I doubt he will, and they decide to trade him, it would more than likely be for a group of younger players with potential and some picks. Because Orlando would then be in complete re-building mold.

The Webber trade stinks to. Webber can't win a title on the most talented all-around team in the league, what is he gonna do on Orlando? Plus, he is getting up there in years and has always been injury-prone. That trade wouldn't make any sense for Orlando.


----------

